
Can You Be Too Old For Software Development? - techiediy
http://java.dzone.com/articles/can-you-be-too-old-software
======
cellurl
you should move into contracting and plan your exit stategy!

~~~
techiediy
yup

J.O.B. -> contracting -> online business -> 4 hour workweek

